# Hypo, on 5mg of methimazole in 3 weeks?



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess since I have TSI antibodies I will post here as well.

I was put on 5mg of methi once a day and a 20 mg of propanolol once a day 3 weeks ago. I started feeling hypo on fri, and had labs drawn fri morning. When I went to get results T3 wasn't in but FT4 was .09 which was the low end of normal. My pulse and BP have been low too. I also started taking supplements a week ago, and was able to stop taking the beta blocker b/c pulse was normal. So now I barely have appetite, constipated, and low BP/pulse. I guess that is good news for me that the meds work so well, but at the same time, I don't want to trade one for another. I skipped my ATD pill yesterday, and my pulse this morning was 43(low for me).

Anyone ever go hypo within a month after treatment. I'm glad I wasn't on a higher dose, even though that's what I thought I should have had!

Forgot to mention, at the time of RX my TSH was undetectable, and both T3 AND ft4 were high.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> I guess since I have TSI antibodies I will post here as well.
> 
> I was put on 5mg of methi once a day and a 20 mg of propanolol once a day 3 weeks ago. I started feeling hypo on fri, and had labs drawn fri morning. When I went to get results T3 wasn't in but FT4 was .09 which was the low end of normal. My pulse and BP have been low too. I also started taking supplements a week ago, and was able to stop taking the beta blocker b/c pulse was normal. So now I barely have appetite, constipated, and low BP/pulse. I guess that is good news for me that the meds work so well, but at the same time, I don't want to trade one for another. I skipped my ATD pill yesterday, and my pulse this morning was 43(low for me).
> 
> ...


There is more than one thing at play here especially if you are not in the advanced stages of the disease. The antibodies do wax and wane in the beginning . There are blocking antibodies as well as stimulating and binding antibodies.

So, combine that possibility w/ your low dose of Metimazole, yes.............you could have gone hypo.

As you are aware, this is very very tricky stuff here and I think it would take a life-time of study and research to only understand one tenth of it.

Also, I wonder if any supplement, herb, amino acid or vitamin you have added might be goitrogenic?


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had similar experience, mine was the 20mg propanolol causing the low bp & slow pulse. Slowly weaned myself to 5mg/day only as needed, and this helped me. See if doc will let you slightly decrease propanalol as well as methi, maybe?


----------

